# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Nach 7 Jahren steigt mein PSA-Wert....was kommt erneut auf mich zu....?

## espero45

Hallo zusammen,
7 Jahre hatte ich Ruhe nach meiner OP im Juni 2009 in der Martini-Klinik.
Werte:
2015   0,5
2016 Ende Mai 0,20....heute kam dann die Nachricht 0,25

Wer kann mir raten, was ich da unternehmen soll. Zu meinem Urologe muß ich am Freitag.
Ich bin geschockt...also geht es wieder los!
Gruß Josef

----------


## Harald_1933

2015   0,5
2016 Ende Mai 0,20....heute kam dann die Nachricht 0,25

Hallo Josef,

 bei dem Wert 0.25 könnte es sich auch um einen Messfehler handeln? Wird immer im selben Labor ermittelt? Immerhin gab es von 2015 auf Mai 2016 eine Reduzierung um 0.3.

Gruß Harald

----------


## espero45

Hallo Harald,
meine Werte waren bis 2014 immer <0,04 und 0,05.... dann ab 2015 0,05 und 0,08....also schon eine kleine Steigerung. Im Mai 2016 dann 0,20 und heute der Bescheid brachte 0,25...
Also ab 0,2 ist die Grenze überschritten und jetzt überlege ich schon, was machen....besser wieder eine 2. Meinung einholen oder den Rat des Urologen folgen, welchen ich am Freitag bekommen werde.
Wie schon oft gelesen habe, geht es mir ja nicht allein so nach einigen ruhigen und schönen Jahren, wo andere Mitstreiter schon ganz andere Sachen durchgemacht haben....
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch hilfreiche Tipps.
Gruß Josef

PS. Die 0,5 war ein Tippfehler

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Josef,

Deine Frage  was tun, wenn nach einer RPE der PSA-Wert wieder steigt?  ist eine der meistgestellten und immer wieder im gleichen Sinne beantworteten Fragen in diesem Forum, und man könnte der Meinung sein, dass jeder einigermaßen regelmäßige Forumsleser mittlerweile die Antwort kennt: Salvage-Bestrahlung (SRT). Und wer diese Antwort nicht kennt, der könnte sich über den Link zum Basiswissen dazu kundig machen  Abschnitt 7.13.1 auf Seite 121 in der neuesten Ausgabe des "Ersten Rats", die seit etwa fünfzehn Minuten online ist.
Was Dich in dieser aktualisierten Fassung nicht betrifft, aber einige Andere interessieren könnte, sind die neuen Abschnitte


5.12 Neuroendokrine Prostatakarzinome (NEPC) und ihre Diagnostik7.12 Die Behandlung neuroendokriner Prostatakarzinome

Ich hatte Anfang des Monats angekündigt, dass ich dieses schwierige Thema in der nächsten  also jetzt vorliegenden  Fassung behandeln würde.

Ralf

----------


## espero45

Hallo Ralf, 

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich mich mit dieser Thematik die letzten Jahre nicht mehr befasst habe....Werte nicht mehr nachweisbar...so sollte es bleiben!!!
Leider...
Josef

----------


## Hvielemi

> dann ab 2015 0,05 und 0,08....also schon eine kleine Steigerung.


Nein Josef, das war keine kleine Steigerung, sondern eine
Verdoppelung des PSA-Wertes innert acht Monaten,
zweimal bestätigt durch die neuesten Messungen.
Läuft diese Entwicklung fort, hast Du nach 10 solchen
Verdoppelungszyklen oder sieben Jahren eine 
Vertausendfachung des PSA, also 250ng/ml, nach weiteren
anderthalb Jahren wärest Du bei 1000.
Bedenke: PSA ist nicht einfach eine Zahl, sondern 
entspricht dem Wachstum des Tumorvolumens.
(Verdoppelungszeit berechnen: 
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html)

Gegen diese Entwicklung gibt es als letzte Chance
zur Heilung NUR JETZT die Salvage(Rettungs)-Bestrahlung, 
von der Ralf geschrieben hat. Allerdings ohne Garantie,
aber auch ohne grosse Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen.

Deine Alternative ist Nichtstun, bis Beschwerden eintreten
und dann mit der Androgendeprivation versuchen, den
Krebs wieder für ein paar Monate oder Jahre einzufangen.
Aber wer will schon den guten Rest des Lebens mit
Krebs im Bauch leben, wenn es sich (vielleicht) vermeiden lässt?

So, nun ist wohl Zeit, zum Urologen aufzubrechen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Josef,

-* hier* - erfährst Du, was man gegebenenfalls bei einem Rezidiv veranlassen sollte/könnte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Nachdem bei mir 0,32 festgestellt wurde, ein Jahr nach OP, wurde mir eine Bestrahlung empfohlen. Hatte dann 35 Stück ohne überhaupt gemerkt zu haben das ich Bestrahlt wurde. Jetzt ist mein PSA Wert wieder auf 0,07. Also keine Angst vor der Bestrahlung es kann nur Besser werden.

----------


## espero45

Hallo zusammen,
nein...Nichtstun...ist bei mir nicht angesagt.
War heute schon beim Urologen und das nächste Vorgehen ist besprochen. Also Bestrahlung hat er mir auch geraten.
Wie gesagt, ich muss mich hier erst neu wieder ins Forum reinfinden...ist doch nach Jahren einiges neu.
Danke für die Antworten...Konrad...Harald...RalfDm.
Früher konnte ich auch eine persönliche Nachricht senden...finde ich leider nicht mehr.
Michi1, von dir hätte ich über die Bestrahlung persönlich mehr erfahren! Weiss aber nicht wie ich dich anschreiben kann....
Vielleicht kannst du mir eine Nachricht senden!?
Gruss Josef

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Josef,

ganz oben in der Forumsmaske neben Profil findest Du Benachrichtigungen, wenn Du etwas, was gekommen ist oder von Dir ausgegangen ist, lesen oder auch beantworten möchtest. Um eine PN zu versenden. klickst Du auf den Benutzernamen. Dann öffnet sich neben Profil auch PN schreiben. Nach dem Anklicken von PN schreiben öffnet sich ein Fenster und Du kannst loslegen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## espero45

Hallo Harald,
danke für die schnelle Anttwort....ich schreibe hier am Tablet....muss wohl den anderen nehmen, dann finde ich auch, wie ich eine PN verschicken kann. Solltest du mir mehr zu deiner Erfahrung schreiben wollen, würde ich mich freuen.
MICHI1hat es gerade erfolgreich und ohne Nebenwirkungen hinter sich....vielleicht schreibt er mir.
Gruss Josef

----------


## por991

> Nachdem bei mir 0,32 festgestellt wurde, ein Jahr nach OP, wurde mir eine Bestrahlung empfohlen. Hatte dann 35 Stück ohne überhaupt gemerkt zu haben das ich Bestrahlt wurde. Jetzt ist mein PSA Wert wieder auf 0,07. Also keine Angst vor der Bestrahlung es kann nur Besser werden.


Hallo Michi,
von einem Erfolg der Bestrahlung jetzt schon zu sprechen , ist es viel zu früh.
Und Aussagen wie -es kann nur besser werden - sollte man nicht verallgemeinern
Leider profitieren nicht gerade viele vom Erfolg einer Bestrahlung.
Dir wünsche ich das Dein Wert auf Dauer stehn bleibt.

Richard

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin da ein wenig positiver Eingestellt und würde hier im Forum keinen von irgend etwas abraten nur weil man etwas von anderen gehört hat. Gerade hier sollten wir uns gegenseitig unterstützen und Aufbauen.

----------


## espero45

Michi1 wenn es doch viel mehr Leute mit einer positven Einstellung geben würde....auch mir gelingt es nicht oft nur positiv zu denken!
Mir hat deine Beschreibung in der PN sehr geholfen.
Danke nochmals!
Wie es bei mir weitergeht werde ich sehen, wenn ich weiss, ob sich Bestrahlung und Pnp vertragen.
Gruss Josef

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Josef,

meinst Du mit Pnp Polyneuropathie?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...auch mir gelingt es nicht oft nur positiv zu denken!


Du solltest "nicht nur positiv denken", sondern auch die fraglichen
Seiten für einen Therapieentscheid in Betracht ziehen, wie Du es
richtigerweise bezüglich deiner PNP(?) tust. Vielleicht gelingt es,
nach Haralds Entschlüsselung noch den einen oder anderen Rat zu
bekommen bezüglich der Verträglichkeit von Gammastrahlen mit PNP.


Solche Sätze hingegen ...


> ... es kann  nur Besser werden.


 ... sind nicht nur falsch, sondern schlicht gelogen.
Sie bieten weder Rat noch Halt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Ob das falsch oder gelogen ist, ist mir eigendlich egal. Ich denke halt so und mache mich nicht mit etwas negativen kaput. Das Leben ist so schön auch wenn man "krank" ist.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ob das falsch oder gelogen ist, ist mir eigendlich egal.


Du darfst gerne "positiv" denken, soviel Du willst.
Es ist aber nicht egal, ob Du lügst oder nicht,
wenn Du an einen Mitbetroffenen schreibst,
der Rat sucht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Ist es eine Lüge wenn ich so denke das es nur Besser werden kann ? Hätte ich "es könnte" schreiben sollen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ist es eine Lüge wenn ich so denke das es nur Besser werden kann ?


Nein, Michi, wäre ist keine Lüge, wenn Du mitteiltest, dass Du denkest,
"das es nur Besser werden kann"(sic!).

Du hattest aber geschrieben:



> Also keine Angst vor der Bestrahlung es kann nur Besser werden.


Und das ist schlicht falsch, und wohl auch gelogen,
denn Du solltest aus deinen Arztgesprächen vor deiner
eigenen Bestrahlung wissen, dass das so nicht stimmt.
So funktionert "Selbsthilfe" nicht.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Dann möchte ich mich Entschuldigen das ich mit der Gramatik nicht so vertraut bin. Ich war "nur" Handwerker.

----------


## espero45

Hi Harald, 
genau so ist es Polyneuropathie "unklarer Genese".
Ich denke diese PNP ist bei mir nach meiner OP 2009 aufgetreten....Vermutumg....war in der Charite, leider ohne Ergebnis geblieben. Habe gerade an den Dr. dort geschrieben, vielleicht kann er mir dazu was sagen.....
Gruß Josef

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, lieber Michi, es war nicht die Grammatik und auch nicht die Rechtschreibung, 
die mich störte, sondern die Unwahrheit, die für _Espero_ (Spanisch für "ich hoffe") 
keine Hilfe bieten konnte.  
Dass Du Josef mit deiner PN sehr geholfen habest, freut mich hingegen sehr. 

 Konrad


PS@Espero:
Für eine PN per Tablet tippe ich auf den blauen Benutzernamen
links oben am Beitrag.
Es poppt ein Menu auf, in dem ich "Private Nachricht" antippe,
und schon kommt das fertig addressierte Schreibfeld.
Vorschau und Abschicken wie gewohnt.

----------


## espero45

@Hvielemi...
Ich muss leider sagen, dieser Umgang untereinander gefällt mir nicht mehr so....war 2009 noch besser.Ich kenne da aus dem Pnp-Forum einen anderen Umgangston, aber was soll es, die Menschen sind eben verschieden.
Michi1 hat mir sehr geholfen, wofür ich dankbar bin. Nun muss ich abklären, ob sich die Pnp mit der Strahlensache verträgt, werde mir auch noch Rat bei Herrn Prof. Schostak einholen....
Espero ist der Hoffende...Esperanto
Allen einen schönen Sonntag.
Gruss Josef

----------


## Hvielemi

> Michi1 hat mir sehr geholfen, wofür ich dankbar bin. 
> ... werde mir auch noch Rat bei Herrn Prof. Schostak einholen....


Entschuldige bitte meinen harten Ton heute Morgen.
Ich war und bin empört.
Dass Michi Dir per PN geholfen habe, hab ich gesehen,
und das freut mich immer, wenn geholfen wird.
Allerdings fragte ich mich, warum das in einem FORUM
per PN geschehen müsse. Es gibt doch viele Betroffene, 
die vor der Entscheidung stehen ob Salvage-Bestrahlung 
oder Zuwarten, bis ein PET- oder CT-Bild was zeigt,
zwecks gezielter Therapie.

Auch mein Einstieg ins Forum war von einer ähnlichen
Frage angetrieben. Prof. Schostak ist ein guter Ratgeber,
wie ich schon damals erleben durfte, als er sich mit
'Daniel Schmidt', dem Strahlentherapeuten, austauschte.
Du solltest auch deinen Radioonkologen/Strahlemann 
über deine Polyneuropathie informieren und befragen.

Espero que la radiación actúa
Konrad


Nachtrag:



> Das Risiko für dauernde Schäden/Beschwerden  nach einer Strahlentherapie ist gering. 
> Ich schätze es irgendwo bei 3-5%  in Ihrem Fall ein.
> 
> Die Chance für eine Heilung durch eine Bestrahlung ist hingegen deutlich  höher. 
> Daher ist es Ihre Entscheidung, ob sie wenig wahrscheinliche  Nebenwirkungen 
> für mehr wahrscheinliche Heilung riskieren wollen.
> 
> Ich würde es in Ihrem Fall riskieren.


Ich war damals in einer anderen Situation als Du heute, N1, und hab auf 
die Bestrahlung verzichtet, richtigerweise, wie sich im PET hinterher erwies: 
Diese Metastase (PET) wäre damals nicht mitbestrahlt worden.
Aber Deine Situation ist eine Andere, in der die Salvage-Bestrahlung
durchaus erfolgversprechend scheint.

----------


## Harald_1933

> bezüglich der Verträglichkeit von Gammastrahlen mit PNP.


Moin Konrad,

Gammastrahlen ?? Ich geb's zu, das verwirrt mich ein wenig, zumindest was die bei mir vorgenommene IGRT (bildgeführte IMRT) anbelangt.

Siehe auch -* hier* - 

@Josef,

auch ich habe seit vielen Jahren, wohl ausgelöst durch die damalige DHB, Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese. Das machte sich häufig durch das bekannte Ameisenkribbeln an den Fußsohlen bemerkbar. Durch Einnahme von Alpha-Liponsäure habe ich das inzwischen mehr oder weniger unterdrücken können und konnte dieses Medikament inzwischen auch wieder absetzen.

Aber die Bestrahlung hat mir damals nicht geschadet. Es sind inzwischen 9 Jahre vergangen. Ich wünsche Dir den erhofften Bestrahlungserfolg.

Gruß Harald

----------


## espero45

Hallo zusammen,
freut mich, wenn wir alle wieder zu einem guten Miteinander zurückkehren!!!

Es gibt doch so schon genug Zank und Streit auf der Welt, oder!?

Konrad, ich habe Michi1 angeschrieben und ihn gebeten, mir mal zu berichten, wie es mit der Bestrahlung läuft. Wie gesagt ich habe mich seit meiner OP, 5 Tage Martini-Klinik und hinterher keinerlei Probleme, nicht mehr damit befasst....leider kam es nun anders als gedacht.

Wenn ich von der Charite und Prof. Schostak "grünes Licht" für die Bestrahlung bekomme, trotz meiner Pnp, geht es im Herbst nach dem geplanten und gebuchten Urlaub los....

Es kam bei all den Untersuchungen in der Charite nichts raus, habe keinen Zucker, trinke nicht, denn auf Alkohol hätte man mich gern "festgenagelt"...ist wohl häufiger Auslöser einer Pnp.
Auch meine Vermutung die Pnp ist nach der Prostata-OP entstanden.

Mein Urologe sagte mir, zum CT soll ich die Unterlagen aus der Charite mitnehmen.

Werde dann berichten wie es bei mir weitergeht.
Allen einen schönen Sonntag.
Gruß Josef

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gammastrahlen ?? Ich geb's zu, das verwirrt mich ein wenig, zumindest was die bei mir vorgenommene IGRT (bildgeführte IMRT) anbelangt.


Ja, Gammastrahlen!
Und zwar unbesehen davon, ob die Strahlung als Box, 3D, IMRT,
IGRT oder mit dem GammaKnife oder dem CyberKnife appliziert werde. 
Da gibt es zwar Abgrenzungen nach der Herkunft der Strahlen, 
also Bremsstrahlung aus der Röhre oder nuklearem Zerfall, 
wie es das "Sprachgefühl" deines Gewährsmann empfiehlt. 
Nur: Der Mann ist Physiker und sollte messen statt fühlen.

Für Mediziner wiederum ist die Sache einfacher, weil die keiner
exakten Wissenschaft verpflichtet sind:
Was zur *Bild-Diagnostik* gebraucht wird, ist im deutschen Sprachraum *
Röntgenstrahlung* (von Konrad Röntgen x-Strahlung benannt, 
x damals für Unbekannt), weil die Röntgenröhren aufgrund ihrer 
geringen Energie zuerst nur für die Bildgebung eingesetzt wurden.

Was *therapeutisch*, meist perkutan eingesetzt wird, sind dann eben
*Gammastrahlen*, die zudem ein höheres Energieniveau aufweisen.
Diese Bezeichnung kommt ursprünglich aus der 'Teletherapie',
in der eben Strahlen aus dem nuklearen Gamma-Zerfall von Kobalt60
genutzt wurde. Die schwierige Handhabung und die Mühen
der Entsorgung von hochradioaktivem Zeugs haben dann dazu
geführt, dass man die Gammastrahlen lieber in Röhren erzeugt,
ähnlich wie Röntgenröhren, nur eben länger, weswegen diese Maschinen
so unhandlich sind. 
Der Krebszelle ist es egal, auf welche Weise der Gamma-Strahl erzeugt wird, 
der sie zerstört.

Eine andere Einteilung war bis vor etwa einem Jahr hier im
Forum en vogue, taucht jetzt aber nur noch selten auf:
Man unterschied die Strahlung aus der Beschleunigerröhre als "Photonen" 
von den Protonen aus dem Zyklotron. Naja, stimmt ja auch, aber
das ist noch unschärfer, weil auch die Wärmestrahlung eines ordinären
Heizkörpers und das sichtbare Licht, an dem wir unser Auge laben, und 
das schwache Röntgenstrählchen beim Zahnarzt aus Photonen bestehen.

Weil wir hier über die medizinische Anwendung sprechen, plädiere
ich dafür, "Röntgen" für diagnostischen und "Gamma" für die 
energiereicheren therapeutischen Anwendungen zu verwenden.
(Warum ein CT nicht RT heisst, obwohl nach der Art der Bilderzeugung
auch MRT und PET CTs sind ...?)

Was ganz anderes sind dann Bildgebung und Therapie mit in den
Körper eingebrachten radioaktiven Elementen. Aber da gilt dann
die Unterscheidung von "Nuklearmedizin", z.B. PET und "Radiologie"
also CT, Röntgen bzw. "Radiotherapie". Obwohl in der Radiologie
angesiedelt, hat das MRT wiederum gar nix mit Strahlen zu tun ...

Deutsch Sprak, schwer Sprak,
findet
Konrad


@Josef
Harald beschreibt seine PNP als Kribbeln in der Fussohle.
Das wiederum führe ich auf mangelnde Durchblutung bzw.
Sauerstoffmangel zurück, denn ich hab das immer dann,
wenn ich beim Bergangehen zu schnell gehe und meine
Lungen, mein Kreislauf nicht mehr genug Sauerstoff in 
die herzfernen Körperteile fördern können. 
Zuerst also die Fusssohlen, dann Hände, Waden, Arme.

Ohne medizinisch-"wissenschaftlichen" Beleg: 
Sauerstoff versuchen. 
Die Gerätschaft und das Gas beziehe man im Sanitäts-Fachhandel, 
nicht vom Schweisser.

----------


## espero45

@Konrad 
pnp bei mir ganz anders, kein Kribbeln,zum Glück keine Schmerzen, da gehen manche  durch die Hölle. Ich habe jahrelang nicht gewusst, woher meine Benommenheit und Gangunsicherheit kommt. Der Neurologe wusste es sofort, da mit der Stimmgabel unten an den Füssen nichts oder nur wenig ankam. Die Nervenbahnen sind geschädigt und leiten die Befehle nicht, oder zulangsam ans Gehirn weiter.
Brauche keine Medikamente, aber machen kann man halt auch nichts....damit muss ich leben
Pnp kann aber wiegesagt auch ganz anders aussehen!

----------


## Harald_1933

*




 Zitat von Hvielemi

Unterscheidung von Gamma und Röntgen


*Moin Konrad,

- hier - wird es ausführlich beschrieben, wobei Kobalt wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr aktuell ist?

Gruß Harald


*
*

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..., wobei Kobalt wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr aktuell ist.


Doch, wer eine hochpräzise Bestrahlung innerhalb des Schädels
braucht, wird sich freuen, wenn ihn sein Radioonkologe weiterschickt
zum Kollegen mit dem GammaKnife, der das in ein zwei Sitzungen
auf's präziseste erledigt, was per IGRT/IMRT mehr als einen Monat
dauert und, nett gesagt, die intellektuellen Fähigkeiten beeinflussen kann. 

Guck im Hirslanden-Magazin, Seiten 7 und 8, gut bebildert:
https://www.hirslanden.ch/content/gl...nkt_2_2005.pdf

In Deutschland werden wohl ein gutes Dutzend Gammaknifes in Betrieb sein.
Ob eines Tages HIFU die Hirnbestrahlung obsolet mache ...?
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/leben/...nitt-127790910

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Alles klar und mit Kobalt -* hier* - wie in der obigen Verlinkung von Konrad. Zu Kobalt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt - http://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/co.htm  - http://www.enius.de/schadstoffe/kobalt.html

Gruß von Harald, der vor Kobalt in einem anderen Zusammenhang Mordsrespekt hatte.

----------


## espero45

Nix mit Bestrahlung, habe mir eine 2. Meinung geholt und bin sehr,sehr froh, diesen guten Rat bekommen zu haben. Bei meinem Wert von 0,25 wäre eine Bestrahlung auf Verdacht und keine Garantie, dass die Stelle getroffen wird....Abwarten bis der Wert auf 0,4 gestiegen ist, dann die PET und anschliessend Op und raus mit dem L-knoten, welcher sicher Urheber für den Anstieg des PSA ist. Mir wurde die Angst genommen, denn die Bestrahlung kann erhebliche Nebenwirkungen haben. Ende Oktober erneute Messung und dann sehen wir weiter...,also nicht verrückt machen lassen....Ruhe bewahren und auf jeden Fall eine Zweitmeinung einholen.
Gruss Josef

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt muss ich einmal dazu etwas sagen. Überall und jeder schlägt vor eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen. Ich möchte dazu sagen wenn ich zwei Aussagen bekomme nehme ich bestimmt die die mich am wenigsten Belastet. Ist das dann die Bessere Wahl ? Ich glaube das ich dann nur noch verwirrter bin und mir dann die andere Meinung immer im Kopf rumschwirren würde. Hätte ich doch ???? Ich suche mir einen Arzt den mir andere empfehlen können und gut ist. Vielleicht bin ich zu gutgläubig aber bis jetzt gut gefahren damit.

----------


## Georg_

Josef,

 wenn man eine zweite Meinung einholt kann auch die erste Meinung die richtige sein.

 Nach der S3 Leitlinie ist die Hauptempfehlung (6.10) spätestens bis zum PSA Wert von 0,5 eine Salvage-Bestrahlung durchzuführen. Es steht dort soll möglichst frühzeitig beginnen.

 Diese Empfehlung basiert auf der Studie von Stephenson, in der gezeigt wurde, dass diese Bestrahlung eine deutlich bessere Wirkung hat, wenn man sie bei einem PSA Wert von 0,2 macht als bei einem PSA Wert von 0,5.

Auf deutsch ist dies hier besprochen worden:Salvage Radiotherapie nach Prostatektomie  Wann ist der beste Therapiezeitpunkt? 

 Herr Tendulkar aus der Gruppe um Herrn Stephenson hat jetzt einen ergänzenden Artikel veröffentlicht und empfiehlt nun die Salvage-Bestrahlung bereits bei einem PSA Wert unter 0,2. Dazu ist auch ein Kommentar veröffentlicht worden.

 Hier die ermittelten Werte. Der Anteil an Patienten, die kein Rezidiv, d.h. keinen PSA Anstieg, innerhalb von 5 Jahren hatten war:
 71% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.01 bis 0.2 ng/mL
 63% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.21 bis 0.50 ng/mL  
 54% bei einem PSA Wert von 0.51 bis 1.0 ng/mL
 43% bei einem PSA Wert von 1.01 bis 2.0 ng/mL  
 37% bei einem PSA Wert > 2.0 ng/mL  

Eine Lymphadenektomie wird erst gemacht, wenn Metastasen schon da sind, man also den Zeitpunkt für eine frühzeitige Bestrahlung schon verpasst hat. Diese Lymphadenektomie hat aber, soweit mir bekannt, sogar mehr Nebenwirkungen als eine frühzeitige Bestrahlung.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Josef,

ich kann Georg nur beipflichten. Ich bin in 2012 überflüssiger Weise bestrahlt worden. Bei mir war die Sachlage aber anders. Nach OP habe ich nie PSA 0 erreicht. Mein Nadir lag bei 0,3. Zu dem Zeitpunkt kannte ich dieses Forum aber noch nicht und ich habe mich auf den Rat meines Urologen zur Bestrahlung verlassen. Nun weiß ich, dass die Entscheidung zu mehr als 90% falsch war. 

Du warst aber Jahre lang auf PSA 0. Und nun meldet der Krebs sich ganz leise wieder zurück. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass eine bösartige Winzigkeit bei der OP zurückgeblieben ist, die nun, wenn Du Glück hast, mit der Bestrahlung unschädlich gemacht werden kann.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## espero45

Hallo WernerE,
danke dir für deinen Bericht...also hast du dich auch auf Verdacht bestrahlen lassen und hat nichts gebracht. Ich habe gesehen, wo du dir andere Meinungen eigeholt hast, genau dort war ich auch und bin beruhigter heimgefahren. Mein Urologe hätte mir von der Bestrahlung nicht abgeraten. Also ist es doch mehr als richtig, sich eine oder andere Meinungen einholt. Schreib mir eine PN, wenn du möchtest,ich antworte dir!
Gruss Josef

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Josef,

jeder trifft die für ihn richtige Entscheidung. Fakt ist, das Dein PSA-Wert läuft - und zwar zwischenzeitlich recht flott. Für mich war der Vorschlag meines Uro und meine Entscheidung für die Bestrahlung richtig. Mein PSA ist dann zwar komischerweise nicht mehr gelaufen (bei letzter Messung), war da aber schon bei 0,17. Seit der Bestrahlung habe ich Ruhe. Die Nebenwirkungen haben sich bei mir sehr in Grenzen gehalten (Darm leer, Blase voll vor Bestrahlung, Selen). Ich war zwar nicht wild auf die Bestrahlung, aber im Nahhinein war es die richtige Entscheidung. Ich habe im Vorfeld schon Kontakt gehabt mit dem Strahlen-Doc, um keine Zeit zu verlieren. Das wäre auch meine Überlegung in Deinem Fall. Ich denke nicht, dass der Wert stehen bleibt - und selbst dann ist es vermutlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er wieder losstürmt. Ob die Entfernung eines einzelnen LK das Problem löst, glaube ich nicht. Und selbst wenn, wird es vermutlich in Verbindung mit einer Bestrahlung ablaufen.
Ich bin kein Doc, nur Betroffener und schreibe aus meinen Erfahrungen.

Gruss arti

----------


## espero45

Hallo arti,
danke für deinen Bericht. Bei mir steht am 20.10. der nächste PSA Test an, dann sehen wir weiter. Morgen geht es für 2 Wochen in die Sonne und dieses Thema wird ausgeklammert!
Gruss Josef

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Hvielemi ....
hab grad gesehen das du immer noch hier verweilst und machmal herumstängerst ...
wie gehts dir den eigentlich selber heute ?
Gruss

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, ich lebe noch,
aber rumstängern tu ich nicht, Du meinst wohl stänkern.

Mir geht es gar nicht gut, siehe meinen PSA-Verlauf in [1].

Hvielemi

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Nukuruae, 
hört sich schon mal komisch an. Also, wenn Dir schon mal nichts besseres einfällt, halt einfach die Schnauze. Der Einzige, der in diesem Chat stinkt , bist Du .Ich schreib zwar hier selten, aber wenn notwendig ist, immer.
Viele Grüße
Gerhard29

----------


## rolando

Beitrag #40 nokurae    06.10.2016
Beitrag #41 Konrad   07.06.2017  
Beitrag #42 Gerhard    12.09.2017
Dieser Thread hier hat sich wohl zum "Schlafwagen-Express" entwickelt. Sofern nokurae (Norbert) demnächst in 12 Monaten seine Antwort postet, kann sich Gerhard in 2 Jahren mal wieder melden. Wenn gegenseitige Beleidigungen zeitlich so weit auseinander liegen, kocht jedenfalls so schnell nichts hoch.  :L&auml;cheln:  Noch besser wäre es allerdings auf diesen Umgangston ganz zu verzichten.

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, sorry, ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich auf diesen alten Beitrag
gestossen bin. Reichlich verärgert hielt ich den für aktuell.
Hätte ich doch besser geschwiegen...

Die genannten drei Beiträge und auch dieser hier sind wohl ohne
Verlust für das Thema zu streichen.

Vor bald einem Jahr schrieb Espero dies:



> Morgen geht es für 2 Wochen in die Sonne und dieses Thema wird ausgeklammert!


ich hoffe, dass er nun ohne das ausgeklammerte bzw. erfolgreich therapierte Rezidiv 
sich weiterhin an der Sonne wärmen kann.

Konrad

----------


## rolando

Lieber Konrad, 
meine Anmerkungen waren - bis auf die lange Erwiderungspausen zwischen den Postings - nicht auf dich gemünzt. Du stehst hier sozusagen zwischen den Fronten. Die harten Worte stammen von den zwei anderen Schreibern. Deshalb ist dein entschuldigendes "sorry" und "ich hätte doch besser geschwiegen..." hier überhaupt nicht notwendig. Deine Reaktion auf nokurae's abfällige Äußerung war zwar verspätet, aber mehr als besonnen.

Gruß 
Roland

----------

